# Hampton Roads - Meetup



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone. I need some advice.

I have been taking my guys to meetups and walks with other dogs but I would LOVE for them to meet other Vizslas. We live on the Peninsula in VA. I have never seen another V dogs in area. Most people comment on how this the first time they have seen a Vizsla in our area. Any ideas of what’s the best way to find other V-dogs?


----------

